
Making open source projects accessible with Vagrant - numo16
http://www.wesmcclure.com/making-open-source-projects-accessible-with-vagrant/
======
facorreia
That's a good idea. Getting an unknown open source project to build can
sometimes be a lot of work. Especially if it depends on particular versions of
tools and libraries that may conflict with the ones other projects require.

Perhaps one day providing the develop environment's definition in the form of
a Vagrant VM (or, probably better, a Dockerfile) will be as common sense as
providing README and LICENSE files.

~~~
numo16
> Perhaps one day providing the develop environment's definition in the form
> of a Vagrant VM (or, probably better, a Dockerfile) will be as common sense
> as providing README and LICENSE files.

I would hope this becomes a trend. I was very happy when Discourse first went
open source and included a Vagrantfile for development in their git repo, made
getting up and running much easier (especially since I'm running on windows a
majority of the time and certain libraries don't always play nice).

